# Vanguard 16 hp Horizontal



## dj722000 (Oct 29, 2008)

I have an engine, Vanguard 16 hp horizontal, if I put the throttle at half throttle or any wheres, idle, fast idle, it will gradually rev up in RPM. until it sounds like its going to blow. Obviously I dont let it go up that far. I can bring the RPM's back down by moving the throttle down to idle, but after a few seconds it will rev back up.

I have absolutely no governor assistance in this for extra power. i.e. engaging mower and trying to mow, almost kills engine immediately. But I can drive it around with no problem, just no power under load. It runs fine at idle and anywheres, half throttle, fast throttle, while its reving up.

All linkages and springs look alright, not real for certain where there suppose to be or if im missing one. Any insight of whats happening or if anyone ever came across this? Thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Try a static governor adjustment. If that does not make any difference, then the governor internally may have a problem.


----------



## dj722000 (Oct 29, 2008)

I cant remember everything I did, but I didnt adjust the governer but I do want to say when it was running i had noticed it was pulling the throttle all the way open and if I rememeber right I pulled back on the governer arm and the speed came back down. I think, I will have to play with it again to see if I tried that. Another thing I noticed is when the engine is not running, the governor is pulling the throttle open, I thought it was suppose to come back to the idle position, like something is'nt on right. This is how it came to me and im kinda baffled. Its been a long day. LOL


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The governor does not do anything when the engine is not running. The governor spring however has tension on the governor running or not, this will result in the throttle being open when the engine is not running. It's the nature of the beast...


----------



## dj722000 (Oct 29, 2008)

OK so maybe I sounded a little stupid on the last reply, LOL I know the governor doesnt do nothing when the engine isnt running. But I thought that when an engine came to rest (Not running) the throttle in turn closes which is moving the governor arm. Maybe I am wrong? This is the oposite, everytthing is wide open including the throttle. Thats why I was maybe thinking it was in the linkages somewheres not being setup right. I dont have a diagram that shows how the linkages are suppose to be setup.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The throttle on pretty much all engines with a governor will open when the engine shuts down, as even at idle there is some spring tension on the governor pulling the throttle open. 

If you can post some pictures of the throttle linkage, we may be able to tell if they are set up properly. Have the linkages been taken off and reinstalled prior to this issue?

Before you start changing the linkages, it would be a good idea to just perform the static adjustment and see if that makes any difference. If the adjustment is off, even just a little, the governor will be very erratic.


----------



## dj722000 (Oct 29, 2008)

30yearTech said:


> Have the linkages been taken off and reinstalled prior to this issue?


 Yes, this engine came to a gentleman as not running. The gentleman had taken some shields and valve covers off and decided it was to much for him to work on. He had told me when he put the linkages on he didnt know if he had them right. I had questioned him if he had removed the governor arm and said he had done so as he etched a mark where its position was before he removed it. My next step was to see if I could adjust it, (Governor arm) but I wanted to make sure the linkages were setup right first. No I dont have a picture of it as I know this would have helped alot. I'll play with it tomorrow to see what I can come up with.


----------

